# True stone or Turnstone blanks question.



## sanyalsoumitra (Jun 7, 2017)

Never worked on truestone or yunstone blanks. Would like to know if these blanks can take and sustain threads. Iake kit less pens and use the lathe for thread cutting. Kindly advise.


----------



## KenV (Jun 7, 2017)

Taps and dies will be a long day.  At the end of the day, there will not be a lot of joy, and there will be wear on the taps.  Tried it a bit with turquoise tru stone.

CNC with a single tooth thread mill appeared the most probable success, and have that on the list when I get a CNC mill.


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 7, 2017)

I've had good luck with tapping tru-stone for a shaving brush.  My first attempt with a cheap tap was not a success.  But it prompted me to get a better set.  I used 3in1 to lubricate.


----------



## magpens (Jun 7, 2017)

Instead of tapping/threading the "stone" directly, would you consider gluing on acrylic sections (which would have the threads) and making a decorative feature of sections as in a segmented pen ?


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the valuable input.  I would be careful.


----------



## Rolandranch (Jun 8, 2017)

I've tried making some pens out of Yunstone before. Drilling destroyed most of the blank and assembling it filled it with hairline cracks and it didn't shine up very well. I've had much better results with TruStone. However, I have no experience with threading so I can't help you there.


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Jul 3, 2017)

I am considering to use an aluminum inner tubing and coupler sets previously made and glue on the yunstone as an outer sleeve. 
Any one tried this before?


----------

